

Apple: What it would take for me to like you again - chmars
http://notes.kateva.org/2013/02/apple-what-it-would-take-for-me-to-like.html

======
mehrzad
I'm not sure if there's anything to get me to like Apple again. I believe the
best company in tech right now is Mozilla and to a certain extent, the FSF.
Google is okay.

I used to think Apple really made the best products in the world, and that the
walled garden was good for the masses.

But now I think, as a developer, a Thinkpad with an open GNU/Linux installed
is probably a better choice than a Macbook. Apple's walled garden hurts
business that both compete with them and also the developers who try to work
with it (see: sandboxing issues).

Sent from my Macbook, soon to be a Lenovo *pad.

~~~
callahad
FWIW, I switched from a MacBook Air to a Thinkpad X1 Carbon. It's been
entirely adequate, and runs Debian beautifully.

------
Nerdfest
How about ditching the proprietary connectors and protocols, let people
install any software they like on iOS devices if they choose, and stop abusing
the patent system? I'd probably buy a MBP if they stopped being so bad for the
future of open personal computing.

------
summerdown2
Personally I'd be happy with just a matte screen.

------
Qantourisc
I consider Mac several years ago, but back then it already looked like a
walled garden ...

Hell would need to freeze over comes to mind.

------
mkr-hn
It sounds like the author wants Apple to become a software company.

------
norse_dog
Just fix the new macbook connector. The L shape had a much better history of
staying on, the new tile keeps coming off any time the book moves (it's too
wide).

